# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Pregled autosjedalica

## Roko_mama

Ne znam u koji ovo podforum da stavim, pa nek me admin prebaci ak ne spada tu.
Htjela bi samo pitat jel će bit u skorije vrijeme negdje pregled autosjedalica i jel ima slučajno šanse da se nešt takvo organizira u Samoboru. Unaprijed Hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## casper

Pregled će biti kraj 5.ili početkom 6.
Ne znam još točno gdje.
Upravo dogovaramo tehnikalije.

----------


## Roko_mama

Casper hval na odgovoru, i još jednom molba ak može nekaj i u Samoboru  :D

----------


## casper

Stvarno ti pojma nemam.
Ali pa nije niti Zabreg na kraju svijeta.
 :Wink:

----------


## apricot

Zar je problem doći od Samobora do Zagreba?
Cure su u Osijek dolazile iz Vinkovaca i Vukovara...

----------


## Roko_mama

Ma nije cure to nikakav problem, pa ja i radim u Zagrebu, nego sam samo htjela da se i u Samoboru nekaj pokrene za našu djecu, jer  se baš ništ previše ne događa. Nema nikakvih predstava za klince, događanja, ničega, a mislim da ima dosta zainteresiranih i u Samoboru ima puno klinaca, a puno roditelja svoje klince na raznorazne aktivnosti vode u Zagreb, a u Samoboru ima tolko prostora i mogućnosti. Evo već sam pisala na podforumu Jaslice, vrtići da u Samoboru nigdje, osim u knjižnici  i to jednom tjedno sat vremena druženje za bebe i to samo roditelji i bebe, nema ništa organizirano u smislu igraonica ili radionica ili nekakvih sportskih aktivnosti za te male, a ja kao i većina ostalih dođem doma oko pola 5, pa i kasnije, MM radi u smjenama, a ja ne vozim do Zagreba, pa nam je dosta nespretno vozit ga u Zagreb. Jedino se nekaj sad pokrenulo u Eri pa ima svaku subotu nekaj za klince, a i to je obično oko 11 kad Roko ide spavat, ja znam da je teško svima ugodit  ali Samobor stvarno ima jadnu ponudu za klince  :?

----------


## Alamama

Sutra ćemo se naći sa nekim ljudima iz Samobora na temu što bi RODA mogla (sa lokalnim snagama) odraditi. Javim konretnije kad bude

----------


## Roko_mama

Alamama puno hvala. Mi Vas stvarno gnjavimo. Malo of topic ali ja stvarno mislim da je u Samoboru situacija stvarno grozna, a htjela bi čut i druge Samoborke s foruma kaj misle.

----------


## sasana

A sto kazete ima li sanse za ponovo pregled u Osijeku u skorije vrijeme?
Zimus je bas bilo bbrrrrr.

----------


## apricot

sasana, bilo je brrr, ali je bilo lijepo.
Kada bude više educiranih instruktora (a nadamo se da će ih uskoro i biti), češće ćemo "pokrivati" cijelu Hrvatsku.
Do tada... moramo biti zahvalni Ančici i curama na ovolikom trudu.

----------


## Alamama

imam prijedlog da se mi "samoborke" nađemo jedan dan pa da malo čujem kakve su vaše impresije.

Subota popodne?

----------


## Roko_mama

Kaj se mene tiče, može

----------


## suncemojemalo

I meni pase!

----------


## frkica

Vidim ja Samoborke da se javljaju. Možemo i mi? Gdje?

----------


## Alamama

da di je problem, pogotovo kako pricati uz jurecu djecu naokolo. uz to prognoza nam je jako jako losa. 
ima li sanse da se nademo malo ranije recimo u 15 onda mi djeca spavaju pa ima sanse da odem na sat vremena solo? mogli bi u eri

----------


## Roko_mama

Ja mogu u 15 isto sat vremena solo, organizirat ću se, može era

----------


## suncemojemalo

Meni je malo problem, al probat cu nac bebisitericu. Ako ga uzmem sa sobom necu bas puno pricat s vama nego cu jurit za njim po onom malom igralistu.

----------


## frkica

Probat ću i ja bez njih. Nisam sigurna da li ću naći da mi ih netko čuva. 
Možda povedem samo Lanu (za njom ne moram juriti   :Smile:  .
Onda u 3 u Eri?

----------


## branka1

Ja radim do tri. MM isto radi  i dok dođem doma i napravim svojima nešto za jesti (jer je baka izvan stroja, prima injekcije penicilina cijeli tjedan) bojim se da će mi biti kasno. A kasnije idem u Zg. Ako ipak nešto uspijem, pojavim se.

----------


## Alamama

ajmo onda za početak u 15 u eri u subotu. ja ne znam nikog osim frkice i Branke, kak ćemo se skužit?

----------


## Roko_mama

Ja mislim da poznam suncemojemalo i možda branku,   drugog nikog

----------


## branka1

Joj, ma skužit ćemo se   :Smile:  (mislim, ako dođem). nađemo se kod igraonice ili onih autića na žetone i čekamo. Pa pitamo tko je iz Rode. Ili da obučemo majice - dojite svoje dijete :D  :D  :D

----------


## suncemojemalo

Moze kod autica na zetone-onih kod igraonice. Kod same igraonice je previse mama i zena, pa cu ispast smjesna ispitujuci svaku mamu jel iz Rode. Moze onta tak u 15h?

----------


## Roko_mama

Kaj se mene tiče može u 15,00 kod autića na žetone

----------


## Alamama

dogovoreno

----------


## Mukica

Bumo i mi dosli, ali samo ak bu padala kisa... Ak ne bu idemo na grunt.

----------


## suncemojemalo

Prognoza je kisa, kisa i samo kisa sljedeca 2 dana, pocev od nocas. Pa pretpostavljam da se onda vidimo  :Smile:

----------


## frkica

Vidimo se   :Smile:

----------


## branka1

Dolazim nakratko jer poslije jurimo u Zgb na dječju predstavu u Profil

----------


## branka1

Obavijest za Samoborke i ostale kojima se da doći do Smb: ovu subotu je u Eri u 11,00 neka dječja predstva, drugu subotu nastup dječjeg zbora Smješak, a onda iduće dvije subote također dječje predstave. Barem nešto. ne znam detalje, zaboravila sa, vidjela sam na poslu u onim reklamnim novinama iz Ere

----------


## Roko_mama

Branka baš sam jučer vidla u Erinu prospektu, 99% dolazimo, osim ak kaj ne iskrsne

----------


## suncemojemalo

I mi!

----------

